# Does anyone know what this is???



## Limitless (Jul 18, 2022)

I can bend it and 3 rd picture I bend it back straight. It's some kind of metal but it's definitely not thin or flimsy metal. When I put a magnet to it, I can feel some pull but it does not attach to magnet.  ?????


----------



## Bottlebot (Jul 18, 2022)

Limitless said:


> I can bend it and 3 rd picture I bend it back straight. It's some kind of metal but it's definitely not thin or flimsy metal. When I put a magnet to it, I can feel some pull but it does not attach to magnet.  ?????


Looks like lead, pieces used  for fishing net sinkers.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 18, 2022)

Limitless said:


> I can bend it and 3 rd picture I bend it back straight. It's some kind of metal but it's definitely not thin or flimsy metal. When I put a magnet to it, I can feel some pull but it does not attach to magnet.  ?????





Bottlebot said:


> Looks like lead, pieces used  for fishing net sinkers.


I second this. Lead is magnetic and the tarnish of the metal looks like molten lead I've found.


----------

